# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Сколько вы получаете?

## [email protected]

Ваш возраст, образование, работа и получка) Делимся) Если вы с Москвы или Питера, ставьте пометку, там з\п другие и другой уровень жизни.

----------


## Дима_

Сам напиши о себе, пример подай!
Мне 23, образование музыкальное, не работаю, получка - 0 рублей. Из Москвы.

----------


## Jeake

негусто ответов,что в принципе и не удивительно на форуме суицидников,многие не видят радости ни в деньгах,ни в работе,нек-х даже наличие семье не радует...

----------


## Jeake

> Сам напиши о себе, пример подай!
> Мне 23, образование музыкальное, не работаю, получка - 0 рублей. Из Москвы.


 А вот в таких случаях надо слушать родителей,непослушал.вот теперь сидишь тут днями на суицидфоруме как и я,и радуешься жизни.

----------


## Воланд

> А вот в таких случаях надо слушать родителей.


 ХА! Мне мать вообще в 17 лет сказала: 
- Сынок, решать тебе: хочешь учись, хочешь иди в армию - жизнь твоя...  :Smile: 

В итоге, я учился на платном дневном(так как на юридический фак. в Москве в начале 00-х поступить бесплатно можно было, лишь за взятки, либо будучи семи пядей в лбу (ни тем, ни другим, я не обладал), успевая при этом работать. В итоге, угробил зрение, работая журналистом и "лит. негром" и получил троечный диплом. 
Теперь перебиваюсь бизнесом. 
Появились настоящие друзья, но с бабами не везет, хотя одна меня и вытащила пратически из-под суицида. 
Последние лет 10 перманентно гроблю здоровье... Пережил одну серьезную автоаварию. Общаюсь с бандитами, чиновниками и прочими сильно опасными для жизни элементами...
Счастье вижу в борьбе и победах. 

Мечтаю, хотя несбыточно о счастливой семье и эмиграции, куда-нибудь в Южную Америку, чтобы была собственная небольшая кафешка на берегу моря, в которой бы резвились туристы, а я изредка подносил им коктейли и слушал или рассказывал интересные истории, которых у меня в загашнике тьма.

----------


## Дима_

> А вот в таких случаях надо слушать родителей,непослушал.вот теперь сидишь тут днями на суицидфоруме как и я,и радуешься жизни.


 А какая связь между "слушать родителей" и "0 рублей?

----------


## смертник

> А какая связь между "слушать родителей" и "0 рублей?


 не послушал родителей - не получил денег на карманные расходы :Big Grin:

----------


## U.F.O.

не лю работать....

----------


## Дима_

> негусто ответов,что в принципе и не удивительно на форуме суицидников,многие не видят радости ни в деньгах,ни в работе,нек-х даже наличие семье не радует...


 Зачем они тогда мучают себя?

----------


## lena lena

мне 23, образование высшее историческое, работаю ниразу ни по специальности иначе бы с голоду умерла, зп 17, для челябинска вполне хватает одной

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Мне 20ь, повар, не работаю, из Москвы! =))

----------


## Дима_

> Мне 20ь, повар, не работаю, из Москвы! =))


 Кто кормит?

----------


## Воланд

> Мне 20ь, повар, не работаю, из Москвы! =))


 Чего-то неработающих Москвичей много.... :Smile:  Вроде у нас, чего-чего... А работы...

----------


## lena lena

я б со стыда сквозь землю бы проваливалась если б в 20 не работала :Smile:  хотя работать я вообще не хочу. никем. ни за какие деньги

----------


## Дима_

> Чего-то неработающих Москвичей много.... Вроде у нас, чего-чего... А работы...


 Ну это пока висишь на чьей то шее...Стоять как робот и выполнять одни и те же действия по 1000 раз в день мало кто хочет.



> хотя работать я вообще не хочу. никем. ни за какие деньги


 Наш мир так устроен, что у тебя не спрашивают чего ты хочешь и никого это не волнует. Ты делаешь как тебе сказали, ты пленник системы!

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> Кто кормит?


 Это ирония? Родители, кто же ещё!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Воланд

> я б со стыда сквозь землю бы проваливалась если б в 20 не работала хотя работать я вообще не хочу. никем. ни за какие деньги


 Я не работал в 20 лет.... :Big Grin:  Около года не работал, вплоть до 21 года. Так как имел сбережения и было желание найти более интересную работу, чем была в тот момент. В итоге лоботрясничал год, а когда деньги стали подходить к концу вернулся на прежние позиции. 
Потом, почти 9 месяцев не работал во время кризиса.

----------


## Воланд

> Стоять как робот и выполнять одни и те же действия по 1000 раз в день мало кто хочет.


 Ну, тут все зависит от того... Как повезет и какие цели себе поставишь. Скажу единственное, что без молодых и успешных родителей и их помощи даже будучи семи пядей  - легкой жизни у тебя не будет. Так как двумя руками  в одиночку хрен чего добьешься... :Mad: 
Везде нужна поддержка, а еще лучше сопряженная с блатом.

----------


## Дима_

> НТак как двумя руками  в одиночку хрен чего добьешься...


 Если человек ничего не умеет, то не добьется. А как же родители? А если одиночка? Мама/папа выращивают дите, например если в семье двое.

----------


## lena lena

> Наш мир так устроен, что у тебя не спрашивают чего ты хочешь и никого это не волнует. Ты делаешь как тебе сказали, ты пленник системы!


 потому и работаю

----------


## U.F.O.

работа работа кровать работа в таком ритме кажется што жизнь действительно безсмысленна

----------


## Воланд

> А если одиночка? Мама/папа выращивают дите, например если в семье двое.


 Добиться, конечно, можно... Но!!!

Итогом будет:
- Потерянное к 35 годам здоровье, так как на одного члена семьи будет ложиться больше ответственности и труда, а человек - существо не железное. Тоже имеет свой ресурс. 
- Отсутствие нормальной семьи, так как нету идеальной модели, для построение своей - нету кальки - итог ошибки и расставания. 
- Фактическое материальное отставание от большинства сверстников, у кого есть молодые и успешные папа и мама... 

Ну, и как итог... Подобный пример, перед Вами... Скажу честно. Я не должен был выжить, не говоря о том чтобы чего то там добиться... 
Но, скажу... Не стоит оно все того, потому что: 
- здоровье подорвано;
- времени на личную жизнь нет;
- семья не строится, так как инстинкт одиночки не убить - что отвергает "нормальных" людей.
- с моим давлением, сердце встанет лет к 35... 
- жить иначе не могу, потому что по миру пойду, да и стыдно будет перед успешными сверстниками, у кого полные семьи, успешные и любящие родители и т.д. 

Так что, как только исчерпаю запасы организма полностью - покончу с собой... Да и все. Все одно, без родных и семьи жить чертовски трудно. Особенно в современной России.

----------


## U.F.O.

> Добиться, конечно, можно... Но!!!
> 
> Итогом будет:
> - Потерянное к 35 годам здоровье, так как на одного члена семьи будет ложиться больше ответственности и труда, а человек - существо не железное. Тоже имеет свой ресурс. 
> - Отсутствие нормальной семьи, так как нету идеальной модели, для построение своей - нету кальки - итог ошибки и расставания. 
> - Фактическое материальное отставание от большинства сверстников, у кого есть молодые и успешные папа и мама... 
> 
> Ну, и как итог... Подобный пример, перед Вами... Скажу честно. Я не должен был выжить, не говоря о том чтобы чего то там добиться... 
> Но, скажу... Не стоит оно все того, потому что: 
> ...


 на чём вы зарабатываете деньги? я тоже хочу много денег.

----------


## Воланд

> на чём вы зарабатываете деньги? я тоже хочу много денег.


 Бизнес(торговля и кое-что еще) и "лит. негр"... 

Денег хотеть не надо. Они тоже чертовски порабощают, когда начинаешь жить на "широкую ногу". 
Идеально - это нормальная семья: молодые, но умные и успешные родители. Много родственников и какой-то общий семейный бизнес...

----------


## Дима_

> Они тоже чертовски порабощают


 Это как?

----------


## U.F.O.

> "лит. негр"... .


 што это?
я молод и моё щастье на данный момент измеряется количеством денег которые у меня есть. которые я могу потратить на свои потребности и нужды.

----------


## Дима_

Я не знаю где мне 50 лимонов баксов взять для счастья, а некоторым денег не надо...

----------


## Воланд

> Это как?


 Ну, появляется у Вас дорогая машина, дорогие привычки, дорогая жизнь. А потом, работа, на который вы это все зарабатывали начинает иметь Вас, так как жизнь начинает требовать много денег, а опускать вниз вы не хотите. На деле, это очень сильное рабство. Хотя, пока "там" не окажешься - не поймешь.

----------


## Воланд

> што это?
> я молод и моё щастье на данный момент измеряется количеством денег которые у меня есть. которые я могу потратить на свои потребности и нужды.


 "Литературный негр" - книжки пишу за других людей.

Счастье не измеряется деньгами, оно ими только обеспечивается.

----------


## Дима_

---

----------


## Воланд

> Мне 50 лимонов надо, чтоб снять полнометражный мульт! Для начала хотя бы 100 штук на платформер бы заиметь. Так что в данном случае деньги в рабство не берут!


 Возьмут... Поверьте мне. Деньги - это страшные оковы. Оковы, когда кроме денег, вокруг Вас враждебный мир и нету семьи.

----------


## Дима_

Во первых деньги уйдут в мульт. Во вторых, если мульт окупится, можно и не тратить деньги, на благотворительные цели раздать.

----------


## Воланд

> Во первых деньги уйдут в мульт. Во вторых, если мульт окупится, можно и не тратить деньги, на благотворительные цели раздать.


 "На благотворительные цели раздать." Ага... Разбежались. Сначала купите себе квартиру, потом дорогую машину и... Потом свое я продадите.  Видели, мы такой идеализм. 
 :Smile:  :Mad:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

Квартира у меня есть, но я не счастливый. Машина мне не нужна. То есть это тоже не счастье. От того что они будут дорогие, я не буду счастливее!

----------


## Unity

Около 100$ в месяц (freelance в Сети, – и иного убеждённым социофобам, по сути, не дано), – и никакого при всём этом удовольствия – так и хочется завыть, осознавая, что торчать за этой проклятой клавиатурой до самой своей смерти…  :Big Grin:   :Frown:  Поэтому, – либо устрою перемены в ближайшее время, либо в моей голове «сгорят последние предохранители», полностью «откажут тормоза» и тогда точно сделаю с собой что-либо…  :Mad:

----------


## Unity

> я б со стыда сквозь землю бы проваливалась если б в 20 не работала хотя работать я вообще не хочу. никем. ни за какие деньги


 Вам не стоит стыдиться, – это совершенно естественно!  :Smile:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Другой вопрос, что все мы пока ещё не живём в мире светлого будущего, гдё всё автоматизировано и всем вместо нас занимаются роботы… Поэтому приходиться вертеться самим, – а это редко кому приходится по душе. Интересовались ли Вы когда-либо концепцией «родового поместья»? Свои просторы, свой дом, никаких «начальников» да «работодателей», – сама себе Босс и тайм-менеджер…  :Big Grin:

----------


## Фрирайдер

Мало. Ещё и уволить хотят. Так как из-за депрессии плохо работаю.

----------


## Freezer2007

я в Украине, Житомир, мне 20, в принципе живу на степендию, учусь на технолога-машиностроителя или конструктора-машиностроителя, на 5 курсе гдето разделение должно будет быть. имею степендию 650грн, и умудряюсь на неё жить - месяц, правд девушки - нет и ем я не много, а так в принципе - хватает.

----------


## Yaoyotl

Мне 23, 35 штук получаю, живу в Москве, по образованию социолог, работаю сис. админом, половину зарплаты просаживаю в баре возле дома, от депрессии избавиться особенно не помогает. После плавного погружения в столь замечательное состояние души стал совершенно по другому относиться к деньгам, раньше радовался зарплате, считал деньги, старался как-то планировать свои расходы, а сейчас параллельно совершенно, главное чтоб в кармане было на пачку сигарет и пару кружек пива, практически все сливаю на то чтобы как то поднять себе настроение и отвлечься. Как то так

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Ваш возраст, образование, работа и получка) Делимся) Если вы с Москвы или Питера, ставьте пометку, там з\п другие и другой уровень жизни.


 19 лет. Образование - средне-специальное (закончила техникум). По специальности - бухгалтер.
Им и работаю. работа жутко бесит, ненавижу просто все эти гребаные циферки. Но другого варианта нет, т.к. сейчас отрабатываю по распределению. Да, мне ещё очень повезло...
Зарплата - что-то около 900 000 бел. рублей (в пересчете на российские рубли - около 9 000) По российским меркам, конечно, маловато. Но у нас считается, что это даже не плохая зарплата. 
Но вообще меня всё это очень бесит.

----------


## greygreybrown

Если доднапряч булки, то 21 тр. в месяц выйдет (если работать 5 дней по 8 часов),
А так - 120р/ч по свободному графику - сколько отработаешь, столько и получишь
+ пенсия по инвалидности около 11 тр.

----------


## AD286

22 года, живу на юге Украины. работаю подсобным рабочим. в принципе закончил обучение по другой специальности но не смог устроиться. работаю только потому чтобы было чем-то заняться. не нуждаюсь в деньгах поэтому все отдаю родителям, оставляю часть чтоб было на что жить
в среднем я получаю 10$ в день

----------


## Gerch

Я сам не работаю.
Наша семья получает около 50 тыс грн в месяц (5 тыс ЕВРО, 1 ЕВРО = 10 грн) - по меркам Киева - довольно средняя зарплата (мелкий бизнес).
Сам я получаю пенсию 1200 грн + 700 грн. стипендия - этого мне примерно хватает на мелкие расходы, я привык жить достаточно скромно.

----------


## Гражданин

5тысяч евро? Это ж больше 200тысяч рублей. Это очень даже хорошие деньги. Думаю даже по меркам вашего Киева.

----------


## Дима_

На всю семью 5 тысяч евро. Может в его семье 10 человек.

----------


## Гражданин

почему-то мне так не кажется, что 10 человек. да если бы даже так было, то по общероссийским меркам по 20 тысяч на человека тоже очень неплохо получается,тем более учитывая,что это одна семья.

----------


## Stas

мня. О_о
25 лет. среднеспециальное, высшее экономическое. работаю инженером по нормированию. зарплата 15. ммм... прожить на это можно одному. девушки нету, но я в поиске. честно!

----------


## Gerch

В нашей семье основная часть денег идет бабушке (это логично, она их зарабатывает). Я живу с ней, посему мне тоже перепадает.
Маме и ее ебарю идет куда меньше, не более 500 ЕВРО (и то не всегда).
Однако наш доход только кажеться большим: сюди минус налоги, накладные расходы на ремонт, инвестиции.
Мы не бедствуем, однако я бы не назвал нашу семью богатой. Низший средний класс.
+ (забыл): по уровню цен Киев чуть дешевле Питера.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у меня 10 тысяч. и образование высшее. живу в казани. спец-т абон.отдела, бумажками шуршу

----------


## Гражданин

> а у меня 10 тысяч. и образование высшее. живу в казани. спец-т абон.отдела, бумажками шуршу


 не густо что-то, помнишь чела с вашей конторы,про которого писал, он на входящих сидит и мухлюет, у него больше выходит.

----------


## огрызок тепла

у нас входящие в Перми, насколько я знаю. на исходящих он наверное

----------


## Гражданин

да,точно,там. 13 говорят получил, мухлюет все

----------


## мутный тип

ЕЕЕхххх а мне 19, Среднее-специальное, по профессии машинист буровых устаноовок, получаю 0, на пьянки и гулянки немного подворовываю на вокзале у особо доверчивых

----------


## Black Angel

> на пьянки и гулянки немного подворовываю на вокзале у особо доверчивых


 158 УК РФ получить не боишься?

----------


## мутный тип

> 158 УК РФ получить не боишься?


 Нет, подумаеш пару тройку лет отсижу, там мозги или встанут на место, или их выбьют нах*ен

----------


## Вадим

Мне почти 27 из Москвы уже год почти неработаю и живу на пособие по безработице а также мелкие подработки а до этого   4 года работал курьером за 20 т.р . поскольку образования у меня 9 классов еле еле . Работа неочень напряжная по сравнению с большинством мест и начальство мозги невыносит Но надоела до остервенения за 4 года. После того как уволился жена свалила сразу же .

----------


## Selbstmord

Плохая у тебя жена была, без обид...

----------


## Вадим

Бывает гораздо хуже, поверь мне  у меня еще 50/50

----------


## lostsoul

21, неполное высшее, не работаю

----------


## Гражданин

если не работаешь как столько получаешь?

----------


## Jiharka

Боюсь предположить, но секс за деньги еще никто не отменял...)

----------


## Selbstmord

Вот зачем такое говорить? Не понимаю. Или ты от себя советуешь?

----------


## Jiharka

Я живу в реале ,и секс  за деньги здесь тоже присутствует! А до 20 лет "мечтать" - глупо! имхо

----------


## огрызок тепла

> 21, неполное высшее, не работаю


 я так понимаю, что 21 это возраст, а не зарплата.
или вы не это обсуждаете?

----------


## Игорёк

Работаю сторожем, 2 ночи через 2. 7500-8000р /мес. До кризиса (2009) получал 11 - 11.5. Раньше постоянно подрабатывал еще где-то, сейчас забил.

----------


## Barton

> Я живу в реале ,и секс  за деньги здесь тоже присутствует! А до 20 лет "мечтать" - глупо! имхо


 Жихарка ты занимаешься сексом за деньги? Крута!

----------


## Танюха

мне 23 года получала 25 т.р. до су, Москва. щас 0 рублей 00 коп

----------


## Sukkubus

Мне 23, живу в Екатеринбурге, через 2 месяца диплом специалиста рекламе и пиару в далеко не самом престижном вузе города, работаю уже 4 года в группе строительных компаний помощником совета директоров (в миру секретарша, только на 11 дядек). До кризиа 2009 зп была 30, щас 17. Дополнительный заработок, о котором говорила в другой теме, сейчас отсутствует.

----------


## Andrew2036

мне 29. получаю 0. доход 350$ примерно пока что ))) Но не в деньгах счастье, как гриться ))

----------

